# Queue Jumping



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi

I witnessed a very heated argument at Ferrari world yesterday when two local ladies tried to go to the front of a queue of about 40 people.
Is this normal, do they believe they have the right to go to the front.
Or, do they actually have the right


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If they are ladies - then very common for places to allow them to the front of a queue and many places have specific "ladies only" queues.
Dont ever forget - their country - their rules!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Totally normal for all women to go to the front. It only applies to unaccompanied women and not whole families.
This used to be a lot more common than recently. When I first came to UAE I was always being pushed to the front of the queue in the post office, bank, taxi queues, etc. if I did not do it myself (and coming from the UK it always felt wrong). I got the hang of it after a while.


----------

